# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  ARNOLD's diet plan!

## yungfaceb3

This is Arnold Schwarzenegger's Level II diet plan. ( _Arnold Schwarzenegger's Encyclopedia of Modern Bodybuilding_) Tell me what you think.


Breakfast:
3 eggs poached or any style
1/4 pound meat, fish, fowl, or cheese
8 ounces whole milk
1 or 2 slices of whole-grain toast with butter


Lunch:
1/2 pound meat, fish, fowl, or cheese (or any combination)
2 slices whole-grain bread with butter
8 ounces whole milk
1 pecie fresh fruit


Dinner:
1/2 pound meat, fish, fowl, or cheese (or any combination)
Baked or boiled white or sweet potato
Large Raw salad


In addition to this I will have my protein shake following workouts and my mixed protein/ high calorie drink at night. Also may have a sandwich or small snack of 2-3 scrambled eggs and some fruit in between meals. What do yout think...is this plan pretty solid?

----------


## Big

meat, fish, fowl, or cheese? Doesn't seem very specific, if someone chose cheese at every option wouldn't their fat intake be rather high? I mean 1.25 lb of cheese a day?

----------


## C_Bino

I agree, pretty bad breakdown for a diet with too much room for error imo.

I like 6 meals a day, I would never really go with less than 5 personally.

I dont really ever like the whole diet this diet this, oh a new fad, or hey this is an all new super diet.

Diets are simple, calculate how many calories you wanna take in during the day and divide it by 6. Eat that many each meals consisting of a consistent amount of protein fat and carbs for simplicity.

----------


## bpm1

i find it hard to believe that is the diet he used to look the way he did, seems like too much fat and not enough meals not to mention no fat and carb seperation(although i dont know how new this protocal is,anyone?) anyway i doubt it

----------


## LawMan018

> i find it hard to believe that is the diet he used to look the way he did, seems like too much fat and not enough meals not to mention no fat and carb seperation(although i dont know how new this protocal is,anyone?) anyway i doubt it


well he did jog 5 miles a day before a workout so I don't think a little extra fat did too much... And I remember reading his other book about how he used to just eat 3 meals a day to look the way he did before he came to America (when he lost to Frank Zane, albeit much larger)... So I'm pretty sure it could get you pretty bulky, but cut, ionno...

----------


## Primalinstinct

You are talking about a book that was published before many of the members here were even born. I think this book is 25 to 30 years old, now (WoW! I'm getting old).

The conscientious now is smaller, proportioned meals throughout the day.

There is a ton of diet information here if you do some searches.

----------


## taiboxa

your talking about someone who had ungodly genetics.. fuxor coulda ate velveta cheese and looked like that.

----------


## yungfaceb3

Arnold has made 2 books/ encyclopedia's and the one to which I am referring was made in the 90s...i believe the mid-90s. About the cheese I think he meant that a combination of meat(s) and cheese (more-so) meat with an addition of leaner cheese. He also talks about nutrition ver in depth and about calorie intake/ protein/ and carbohydrates. He talks about protein shakes and weight gainers and other things he recommends using daily that he does not include in these meal plans. He also discusses the different nutrional approaches necesary for cutting, gaining weight, and contest prep. I think his meal plan is a backbone to a diet plan and is actually pretty broad in that it allows you to choose meats cheeses....breads..it is not not too specific and cmplicated to be acheived. The new accepted diet is 5-6 small meals a day...and I think this is very good. I also think arnolds meal plan is solid. I didn't know he jogged 5 miles b4 working out but besides that it was estimated by a physician that arnold and franco burned around 2000 calories a day just duing training. They were doing two a days...usually around 2 hours a peice so this is 500 cal/ hour burned. So fat was not a problem. He worked out for 1.5-2 hours minimum whereas modern bodybuilders think if they are in the gym more than 40 minutes that they are overtraining..lol. I am going to use this meal plan..see how it works for me. Of course I will also have my post workout protein shake and usually my nightime high calorie/ mixed protein shake, but the backbone of my diet is here. I followed it pretty close today...with the addition of a small meal of roast beef and rice I added after lunch and some peanut butter crackers after breakfast. Also, of course, my post workout shake of 2 scoops whey w/ milk and a slice of bread. But I am full and feel good. I will see how it goes.

----------


## yungfaceb3

This diet is the shyt. I have so much energy and great recovery. A breakfast of 3 cheese eggs and a 1/4 pound or so of beef with 2 slices whole wheat toast and milk is just dripping with high quality protein as are the rest of the meals. This is great for growth, energy, and recovery. And for eevryone that says "oh this is a poor diet, he just had good genetics" ..lol..you sound so dumb. First of all this a a gret diet plan and with additional modern day approach it can be damn wonderful. secondly genetics only get you so far..arnold himself said there are SIX factors that dictate your body composition : Genetics, Metabolism, Calorie Consumption, Quality of Diet, Type of Exercise, and amount of exercise. A young young arnold wa s askinny almost frail boy...even a few years after starting bodybuilding arnold was still scrawny. is genetics gave him great potential...yes...but only through years and tears of hard training and quality nutriiton was he able to become the champion of his era ....and still yet to be surpassed to this day.

----------


## Big

> What do yout think...is this plan pretty solid?






> And for eevryone that says "oh this is a poor diet, he just had good genetics" ..lol..you sound so dumb. First of all this a a gret diet plan


I'm sorry, for some reason I thought you were asking for our opinion, I didn't realize only those that agree with you should reply.

----------


## taiboxa

> I'm sorry, for some reason I thought you were asking for our opinion, I didn't realize only those that agree with you should reply.


meh, its a common trend among noobs to ask for input but if its not what they WANT they get all tissy like a 3rd grader who couldnt find the right flavored paste to eat.

----------


## scottish

I find it hard to believe that in 2 days, you can honestly say "this diet is the shit" and " so much energy". It would take longer than that to start seeing results.

----------


## taiboxa

what.. u never heard of anyone gaingin 100lbs on their bench from the 2nd day of a deca only cycle?

----------


## thedoctordavo

wow, maybe for dirty drity bulking... I don't think I'd ever try it though... Whole milk, butter, and bread together I'd be lookin' like the guy in taiboxa's sig in no time. lol

----------


## scottish

> what.. u never heard of anyone gaingin 100lbs on their bench from the 2nd day of a deca only cycle?



LOL. Sorry I forgot, when I was 16 I did a Dbol only cycle, WOW did my lifts go wayyyyyyyyyy up..

----------


## yungfaceb3

I was asking for your opinions and I apologize for saying that anyone's statement was dumb. You all know your stuff and I did not mean to come off that way. I can understand where you all are coming from, and I must say that on most things..that I agree with you. About me feeling more enrgy in two days....actually that is VERY possible and VERY probable. Alterations of diet and the intake of numerous nutrients can have a very positive and/or negative effect on the body that should be recognized rather quickly. About this being a "dirty dirty bulk"...ahhhh imma have to say no..I disagree. These meals ffered are extrmemely high in protein and good carbs...albeit they contain a decent amount of fat, but common sense would tell you there are ways around that. For instance, for dinner I had about a quarter pound or so of baked chicken, 2 scrambled eggs, a baked potato, and some green beans and some lowfat milk. For lunch i had a larger portion of baked chicken alongside two peices of whole grain toast, about 3/4 a peach, and some lowfat milk. The simple alteraions would be choosing lean meat when possible...lowfat milk...good vegetables and fruits....whole-grain bread is already good...and of course adding some eggs in to create a high protein/lean substitute for some of the meat/cheese. And of course the smaller meals/snacks throughout the day.

----------


## Alex Rodriguez

> This is Arnold Schwarzenegger's Level II diet plan. ( _Arnold Schwarzenegger's Encyclopedia of Modern Bodybuilding_) Tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> Breakfast:
> 3 eggs poached or any style
> 1/4 pound meat, fish, fowl, or cheese
> 8 ounces whole milk
> 1 or 2 slices of whole-grain toast with butter
> 
> ...


my advice, don't follow any of arnies advice... his workouts he designed, are for people on crazy steroids , and any person steroid cycle or not 95% of them would be overtraining, for gods sakes no pun attended, and i mean this towards arnie, his f'ing advanced routines are 75 sets, 2 day spilt 6 times a week, to failure; crazy. look heres what i'd say to anybody trying to find a bulking diet, count the usual amount of cals, protein carbs... then find a diet that is 500-900 cals extra.

----------


## taiboxa

> my advice, don't follow any of arnies advice... *his workouts he designed, are for people on crazy steroids,* and any person steroid cycle or not 95% of them would be overtraining, for gods sakes no pun attended, and i mean this towards arnie, his f'ing advanced routines are 75 sets, 2 day spilt 6 times a week, to failure; crazy. look heres what i'd say to anybody trying to find a bulking diet, count the usual amount of cals, protein carbs... then find a diet that is 500-900 cals extra.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## yungfaceb3

Arnold knew the difference bewteen bulk and lean. ^^^^^ You can see examples of him in both a bulked state and an aestheic, symettrical, and cut state. He knew nutrition..or he would not be able to obtain such bodily alterations. Not listen to anything he says?....that is just silly. So many people on here call his training methods outdated...and now his diet is outdated and no good too?...i disagree...if he was able to obtain the physique he had....over 30 years ago...I think it proves he was RIGHT. He still looks "natural" too. Imma go with arnold's info.

----------


## LawMan018

I've actually started on this diet today (looked it up in my book) and no bs I can feel the difference. I had been slacking off for 2 weeks or so and decided to try something new and different. I basically eat 3 big meals, and drink a shake recipe he gave (mine came out to 1100 calories) throughout the day and inbetween the meals. I've racked up to 3,000 + calories and around 240 grams of protein with out hardly making a huge disaster in the kitchen like i normally do when I follow the 6 meals a day plan. I feel a lot better then I have been energy wise and plan on staying on this program. I have skipped a couple of food pieces because i cant eat that much (yet) but this meal plan really fits into my schedule well... It sure goes against the small meals a day but damn, its a lot easier to follow in my opinion and i expect results within a couple weeks...

----------


## yungfaceb3

THANK YOU LAWMAN! Finally somebody has found the light like myself. See everybody that said I would not feel any difference in energy this fast...lawman agrees with me...he sees how good this diet is...as do I. It is very convieneient....provides energy...and I love it.

----------


## taiboxa

> THANK YOU LAWMAN! Finally somebody has found the light like myself. See everybody that said I would not feel any difference in energy this fast...lawman agrees with me...he sees how good this diet is...as do I. It is very convieneient....provides energy...and I love it.


your giving props to a guy who wants to get suckered into doing porn! lol  :Smilie:

----------


## Big

> I've actually started on this diet today (looked it up in my book) and no bs I can feel the difference. I had been slacking off for 2 weeks or so and decided to try something new and different. I basically eat 3 big meals, and drink a shake recipe he gave (mine came out to 1100 calories) throughout the day and inbetween the meals. I've racked up to 3,000 + calories and around 240 grams of protein with out hardly making a huge disaster in the kitchen like i normally do when I follow the 6 meals a day plan. I feel a lot better then I have been energy wise and plan on staying on this program. I have skipped a couple of food pieces because i cant eat that much (yet) but this meal plan really fits into my schedule well... It sure goes against the small meals a day but damn, its a lot easier to follow in my opinion and i expect results within a couple weeks...


post some pics of your results....and you know the kind of pics we want {wink wink}

----------


## zodethedragon

i read he was on roids all the time and bridged like crazy

----------


## LawMan018

> i read he was on roids all the time and bridged like crazy


I was? I did like 1 cycle lol... And I never bridged, I took D-bol and Test E (20-30 mg of dbol ed and 250 mg of Test E). Nothing big, and I did pct... And damnit Tai, I'm done with that guy, but since you seem so interested I'll do a private one just for u :LOL:

----------


## taiboxa

:Frown:

----------


## CroMagnum

Diets along with anabolics and training regimens have evolved over time. Albeit at the time this was considered a proper diet, but things change and this is outdated. Im not saying this diet wouldnt work on someone, but Arnolds genetics are absurd, dieting is different for everyone, i mean look at what ronnie consumes (in his last dvd) although, he uses incredible amounts of gear (presumably lol) it totally differs from what Jay Cutler consumes. Everyone is different and we all need to find out what works for us.

----------


## yungfaceb3

yeah your right cromagnum. Though56 smaller meals throughout the day is said to be the best..maybe some ppl will respond better to 3 larger meals throughout the day with the addition of protein shakes. Just like some ppl's body respon to SD better than pp....and visa versa. Some ppl grow more from beef (steaks) while others from chicken. everyone is different. I like this diet...it is very convienient for me....but..at the same time...i find myslef still eating a fourth meal later at night.

----------


## NotSmall

> I was? I did like 1 cycle lol... And I never bridged, I took D-bol and Test E (20-30 mg of dbol ed and 250 mg of Test E). Nothing big, and I did pct...


I have a hunch that he was referring to Arnold, not you... LMAO

----------


## yungfaceb3

are you talking about me? because i was referring to cromagnums diet statements....not lawman or arnolds gear

----------


## Big

> are you talking about me? because i was referring to cromagnums diet statements....not lawman or arnolds gear


he's referring to posts #24 and #25 in this thread  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

> I have a hunch that he was referring to Arnold, not you... LMAO


HOW are you able to tell them apart?! i cant for the life of me figure out who is who!

----------


## LawMan018

> HOW are you able to tell them apart?! i cant for the life of me figure out who is who!


It's got to be my accent and tan...

----------


## NotSmall

> HOW are you able to tell them apart?! i cant for the life of me figure out who is who!


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## RAPHIE

i remember that in the movie pumping iron an interviewer asked him if he drank whole milk and he said "no milk, milk is for babies".

----------


## AandF6969

I could never get enough calories in if I only ate 3 meals + 1 shake... they'd have to be like 1200 calorie meals.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Arnold drank a lot of alcohol too, He had great genetics. If i ate and drank like him id be a fat blob.

----------


## Machdiesel

No one has pointed out that this diet only has at most 80 grams of carbs??? Im sure arnie ate more carbs then that in his sleep, or atleast PWO

----------


## TexSavant

> I'm sorry, for some reason I thought you were asking for our opinion, I didn't realize only those that agree with you should reply.


hahaha lol... some people are like that... they watch the news channels that agree with them, radio programs, etc, etc......

----------


## Jenseno9

I wouldnt follow a diet that arnold used. You couldn't pick a better set of genes for bodybuilding. I on the other hand like to follow what has worked for members here. Just like everything else the technology has helped us in every aspect of life it too has helped us in the training part as well. I always like to use the best stuff that is out today. just my .02

----------


## Machdiesel

I thought arnold didnt drink milk?? kinda weird he preaches something he doesnt practice.
Mieelk is fahhh Baybieeees, I drink Beaahhrrr

----------


## kman

> I thought arnold didnt drink milk?? kinda weird he preaches something he doesnt practice.
> Mieelk is fahhh Baybieeees, I drink Beaahhrrr


 True, Good point..

----------


## kman

> This is Arnold Schwarzenegger's Level II diet plan. ( _Arnold Schwarzenegger's Encyclopedia of Modern Bodybuilding_) Tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> Breakfast:
> 3 eggs poached or any style
> 1/4 pound meat, fish, fowl, or cheese
> 8 ounces whole milk
> 1 or 2 slices of whole-grain toast with butter
> 
> ...


 Hey man if it works go for it. Let me ask you this though, if some dude off the street name John Doe told you about this diet do you think you would be defending it as much? Arnold had crazy genes, and could have thrown in KFC for a meal or two a day and still look jacked, plus all the stuff he was taking helps alot. Its not that bad of a diet, but diets change with time and from person to person, plus there are better and healthier sources of carbs out there, so why not utlize them..

----------


## paulwatson075

It looks like a great diet chart thanks for sharing. But I think diet chart differ from person to person and it may not be good for everybody. Get your own personal diet chart.

----------


## smashingbox

This is all assuming Arnold actually sat down and wrote at least 1 book... I am skeptical, why would he when he can sign off on a book written by a ghost writer and collect massive profits for doing nothing? I very much doubt he wrote, or even had much part in the writing of that 'encyclopedia'.

----------


## layeazy

the guys are right its an out dated diet that will do more harm than good for you the reason why is arnold cycled for 20 weeks at a time and took alot of different compounds so that diet would definately work with his cycle good luck though

----------


## smashingbox

Not trying to have a go mate, but how is a 20 week cycle going to mean that the diet listed is going to be better for you? I don't think that diet would really be ideal no matter what compounds you were taking for any amount of time. I think it is a case of not trying to follow something that worked for an 80s professional bodybuilder with ridiculous genetics, unless you are an 80s professional bodybuilder with ridiculous genetics. That is if Arnie ever actually did follow that diet, which I doubt... does anyone really beleive that Arnold had much input in that encyclopedia?

----------


## layeazy

Well arnold competed in the 70's to begin with smashingbox and secondly the diets high in fat but his routines where epic 5 hours long so yes it would work for him he even ran and why would he put a diet in the encyclopedia that he didnt use ummm wouldnt make any sense.

----------


## smashingbox

Okay, 70s.

Did you even read my posts? I dont think he wrote that book.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

This thread is 3 yrs old btw.

----------

